# Nov starters Chlomid? New starter nervous...!



## pennylane75 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm about to start my very first proper attempt at baby making! It's scary and exciting and I'd love to have people to talk it through with. 


Could any of you advise if I should take folic acid? 


I've never been pregnant and at 37, never thought it was possible to have babies. It turns out that I don't ovulate sufficiently. Any similar stories with a happy ending?


----------



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Penny,
I started clomid yesterday, bit scared and not confident it will work but willing to give anything a go after 3.5 years. I'm having a scan on day 12 to check I'm growing a follicle or two!!


----------



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh that's odd, phone didn't show the other part of your message. Yes I'd start folic acid if I were you, best to start early as possible. Or take a multi vit with folic acid in it if you want.


----------



## pennylane75 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks guys! Have you heard many success stories from Chlomid? 


What's your reason for being on it? 
x


----------



## ginsy (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, I also have just started clomid. I am trying to conceive my second child, first one was a gatecrasher (ie total accident!)so didn't think I'd have any problems but I just found out I'm not producing eggs. As I have other health problems which meant I couldn't get pregnant until they were sorted it's a bit of a blow that I now have this to deal with. However, I am two stone heavier than when I had my first so am losing weight now which along with the clomid will chivvy my ovaries along I hope! Luckily cos of my other problems my doc put me on clomid after just one cycle, I'm hoping it will work quickly.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm planning on starting clomid for the first time too this month. I have to wait 10 days with no nooky!  as I haven't had AF but BFN. If BFN after the 10 days then starting my first cycle of clomid. I have not been advised by consultant to have any monitoring which is worrying me a bit, but have an amazing GP so if I talk to her I'm sure she will sort some bloods or scans. 

I am 39 and hub is 40 and all our tests have come back ok, just one of the many unexplained folk out there. 

Upsetting when after years with the wrong partner and on contraception I meet my soulmate in my 30's, who would make the most amazing dad, and we are struggling.  

Funny thing was the consultant presumed I was some kind of mad career woman, soon corrected him!!

Life can really suck at times I guess.

Sending     to everyone out there going through this with us xx


----------



## Twixy (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello.... My first post ! I have a specialist appointment coming up soon after 3 years TTC. We have had all the basic tests and they have shown everything is ok. , I am not sure what to expect and I am really hoping I can get started on some treatment as soon as possible. 
I am curious about whether Clomid is used for unexplained fertility or whether it is more relevant if the tests show that ovulation needs a helping hand... 
I feel desperate and am getting more worried the more stressed I am getting it isn't helping. Saying that if one more person tells me to just relax and chill out ! 
It is so helpful to read all your stories. I feel a lot better that it is normal and ok to feel the way I do 
Thanks


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Twixy, I have unexplained and have been given clomid, so the answer I guess is yes.


----------



## pennylane75 (Apr 26, 2009)

My diagnosis is anovulation so they've said that Chlomid is the ideal drug. However, you just don't know do you. I'm 37 so always a bit worrying at our age. Hey, whats meant to be and all that. 

Are you guys taking folic acid, using temperature charts, ovulation kits etc?!! I don't know what I should be doing really! Haha.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Pennylane, I'm a bit clueless too  

I'm 39 now  

I haven't even got a real diagnosis, but don't seem to be able to AF without help, yet not menopausal as bloods etc all ok. Hubby ok too. 

Although I am getting clomid now, it would feel better if I was maybe given some kind of diagnosis to work from, instead of just 'unexplained'!!! 

Good luck all


----------



## ginsy (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm taking folic acid, and using the ovulation sticks. Got my first smiley this morning, 9 days after my last clomid pill so I'm confident it is working


----------



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

I've started to get faint lines on OPKs and ever so slight CM and am only on CD9.  So have started the sexathon last night and shall dutifully continue every day for the next two weeks.....

I have felt pretty grotty on Clomid to be honest, hot sweats in the middle of the night, bloating, cramps and I feel like I'm just about to come on my period almost all the time, is horrible.  Today I also have a very upset tummy although that's probably from the wine I consumed last night!


----------



## pennylane75 (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh guys, that's GREAT and grotty all at the same time. But side effects are a breeze if you think of the greater good. I've decided to wait until December now as we're moving house in 2 weeks. I think it's going to be the most sensible, especially if you only get 6 months worth of pills. Being at Mums at the moment isn't really...well, ideal!


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have been on Clomifene for 6 cycles (2 different does).
I personally didn't think there was any ill effects but my partner would beg to differ!! In hindsight, I guess I would admit to being more hormonal and highly strung but it's nothing that's unmananageable (with a supportive O.H!)

Go for it and good luck!! X


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

* doses, sorry!


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi ladies.

Iv started norethisterone today to induce AF and then il be starting clomid.

Im worrying/stressing already about the 2ww though, as if af doesnt show after first cycle how can i carry on with the next cycle of clomid?! Iv only been given one lot of the norethisterone and thats what im taking now.

Im trying to be positive, but dont hold out much hope as gad ovarian drilling over 8 weeks ago and still no AF! That surely cant be a good sign!!

Xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Bunny, I am about to start clomid this week (if preg test comes back neg, which I am 99% certain it will). I haven't had AF for over a month and prior to that I had 3 cycles of provera to supposedly kick start my cycles. Which it did, until I stopped taking it!!!

My doc doesn't want to induce AF first and I have read positive things about it online, something about new research or summat. 

There are so many different experiences and opinions that I feel like I'm spinning at the minute. I only hope and pray that I can trust the consultant (not feeling great tho as have had v bad experience prior to last appointment, to the point of a formal complaint to the hospital, which at least ensures that I only ever see the main man now. Not much faith in the good old NHS, despite them being my employer for the last 20 years!!!) 

I have not been advised to have any monitoring with the clomid, and this has worried me a bit cos how will I know if it's working. I have heard lots of different opinions about opk's not working with clomid I have decided to ask GP for a blood test at 21 days as I have read this a lot on here. I don't think I will get a scan though  

i have only been given 3 months of clomid at 100 a day, which appears to be the average middle dose. Mixed feelings about this too as part of me is glad they are giving me a good shot straight away, but the other part of me is more worried about side effects with a higher dose  

I guess I just need to crack on and stop worrying as what will be will be.

At least DH is away for a few days this week when I start it so any grumpiness may be avoided if I get the dreaded mood swings. I do wonder whether these are greater as we are all worrying and hoping and praying at the same time. 

Hey ho, the very best of look to all


----------



## pennylane75 (Apr 26, 2009)

Guys, I think its this worrying that causes a lot of problems with fertility. My advice would be to RELAX. Thats amazing coming from me as I'm a stresser but the people I know who have had success are the ones that sit back and let nature happen. There is nothing you can do to force anything and if its going to happen, it will. As poor as doctors can be, I'm sure they know what they're doing so have some faith and relax. 

That's giving yourself the best chance as stress is the biggest reason people fail to conceive  xx


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Penny, Please don't take this the wrong way (plus I don't know anything about your history), but it can sometimes be quite offensive to people who are infertile to tell them to relax. If we have a medical reason for being unable to conceive, no amount of relaxing in the world is going to bring us our own little bundle of joy.
I do however think that to be in a good head space (inc relaxed) is the best place to be, for mental wellbeing as well as physical health, but this can only go so far if there is a reason behind the infertility.
The amount of times I've been told to relax is unbelievable- that's not going to bring back my missing tubes and magic a baby into my womb!

Hope I've not offended you with the post, this wasn't my intention though I know sometimes things can read in completely the opposite way it's intended

I found this yesterday which I think I will be passing on to friends and family... http://www.resolve.org/support-and-services/for-family--friends/infertility-etiquette.html


----------



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

I think I'd reiterate what kellyloup said Penny, telling someone to relax when they are TTC and having issues is possibly the worst thing you can say, it doesn't help and it just shows you really don't actually understand.  Stress most definitely is not the biggest reason for people failing to conceive.  When you've been trying for years through no fault of your own, to be faced with someone putting the blame at your door for 'not relaxing' is infuriating.


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Cleo, 
Thanks for this- I've never heard of the implantation dip or Conceive plus but am going to get straight onto Google now!!   x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, got my BFN so started my clomid today, 1st round. 
Nervous as hell!! 
      
Just need the hub home from his work trip now to get cracking lol

Giving it the full wammy, clomid, conceive plus and instead soft cup!!! 
Maybe I'll hang upside down for ever afterwards lol  

Can't say I won't be trying eh? 

Oh and tonnes of         
and


----------



## ginsy (Aug 6, 2012)

I've just been for the results of my day 21 test, and good news the clomid is working ! My progesterone was 45 this month compared to 3 last month. My doctor said 'where there's an egg, there's hope.'
Only another week or so until I can test whether or not its fully worked and made a pregnancy, but even if its not good news this month i do feel reassured that the clomid is working. Just need everything else to fall into place now.
Good luck ladies - clomid can work!


----------



## pennylane75 (Apr 26, 2009)

That's great news! I'm so pleased for you! I'm not starting until Decembers cycle so I have all this to come. I've decided that I'm not doing any addiional things other than folic acid. I don't want it to become a chore so plan to leave it all to fate 

I'm not even entirely sure what folic acid does apart from prepare us somehow...erm...yeah!!


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi penny,

I think it is all too easy to become bogged down with it all and it can become really mechanical and stressful, going crazy at the OH if he's not home on time when you're ovulating, haha!!

Good luck with your Clomid cycle.

P.S Folic Acid is to help give baby best chance and can reduce risks of congenital defects, like spina bifida etc x


----------



## ginsy (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks Penny. I think it helps 80% of women so you have a good chance it will work for you. Of those who ovulate, around half get pregnant.
I'm just hoping my anovulation is due to weight gain, I'm now on a strict ketogenic diet and it's falling off, I've never been so motivated, so I suppose if nothing else I will be slim. The silver lining if I don't get pregnant this month will be that at least it will give me the chance to get some more weight off.
I'm currently deliberating when to test, I am around 12 days post ovulation now, not sure if I should hold out to 14 days or test now, I'm impatient by nature but if I test before 14 days and its a no, then I'll just want to test again later so not sure if I'll just end up doing my own head in!


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

So fed up today!  

Finished my clomid Monday, dtd Sunday when OH returned from his trip.

Sat him down last night to have the talk!! He is so laid back he is horizontal!!! I told him we need to be dtd every couple of days, so tomorrow morning would be great as I'm off work  

Must have put too much pressure on him cos it was a complete wash out, defo not happening, thank you very much  

When we had to abstain prior to the clomid he couldn't keep his bloody hands off me. Now when we need to dtd he's not interested   

Spent the whole day on a downer, thinking is this all worth it and should I just give up on the idea of ever being a mummy   

Why don't OH's get it sometimes? When we sat and talked about it last night, all was well and he seemed chuffed at the idea of lots of you know what.

Do you think I have caused this? 

I'm just conscious that I have only been given 3 chances with clomid and then I am looking at IVF, private!!! 

Sorry to be miserable, but need to offload to folk that may know how I'm feeling.


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Spud,

Big hugs coming atcha!!  

Sounds like you've had a sh*tty day and I know how you feel!

If you don't mind me asking, how come you've only courses of Clomid? You can have this for up to a year (i've just got months 6-9 supply today) Unless you have a specific reason, I'd take this up with your consultant.

As for the OH, I'm sorry that things didn't go to plan with your day off  
I know you said you've talked to him but maybe part of it could be that it's becoming a bit mechanical?   I had this exact same conversation last week as I felt that the fun was starting to fade and that's no good for either you or him as the pressure and stress will be the biggest turn off ever!
I know it's easier said than done when you feel like you need to be cracking on with stuff but there's got to be a happy medium somewhere.
Take him by surprise tomorrow night and see how it goes and then maybe have another chat with him about your anxieties and maybe injecting some spice!    

Good luck and chin up, keeping my fingers crossed for you lovely xx


----------

